# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Paul O'Grady in Holby City

## Perdita

Holby City bosses have cast Paul O'Grady in a guest role.

The TV presenter and entertainer will appear on the BBC medical drama later this year, playing cancer patient Tim Connor.


Â© BBC
Paul O'Grady on set at Holby City.

Tim's storyline will begin in September and play out on screen over three episodes. 

Speaking of his role, O'Grady commented: "I'm a big fan of Holby City so to be featuring in three episodes is absolutely brilliant."

Holby City's executive producer Oliver Kent added: "Having Paul appear in Holby City is such a great coup for the show. Paul has a vibrant personality and a very unique way of engaging with the audience - not to mention he's incredibly funny. This is exactly what we need for a storyline that will be filled with a rollercoaster of emotions."

Holby City airs on Tuesdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Snagglepus

I hope he doesn't have a speaking part.

----------

